# Los Acantilados del Litoral de Lima



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

No si solamente soy yo!!!

El que le atrae mucho y encuentra de una belleza indescriptible unica en el mundo a los acantilados del litoral de Lima...comenzando por los de Miraflores, Barranco, y no se que mas...me parecen una obra artistica natural unica....
Aqui les dejo unas fotos no son muchas espero que les guste....si tiene otras fotos de los acantilados de lima...pongalas...esto merece ser mecionado una vez mas....si no se menciono antes pues hagamoslo nuevamente....


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Algún día los acantilados de Huanchaco también tendrán edificios. Pavimentan la carretera costanera, la unen a la autopista a Huanchaco y queda una cosa igual a la de Lima. Algún día.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lima es preciosa!!!!!!!! sus acantilados son bellos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos Ejsabad.

Perupd, Trujillo tiene mucho espacio para crecer hacia el oeste (la costa), no solo en Huanchaco sino también en Buenos Aires, espero que la ciudad crezca ordenada y sepa aprovechar su geografía. Que se constuyan grandes alamedas, edificios, calles, veredas, etc.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, quw bonitos, me gustan mucho


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nuestros acantilados parecen una hilera de huacas mirando al mar. Le dan su toque de originalidad a Lima.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Nada que decir, solo que preciosos se ven los edificios a tan corta distancia y a tan altura del mar, digno para ver en directo, ese tipo de topografía es único. creo que un maremoto no le haría ni cosquilla a Lima.

Saludos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Uyyy Claudio... ese tema del maremoto no se toca en LIma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajaja... Siempre es un riesgo.

A ti te gusta Lima y a mi me gusta Temuco, seguro algùn día conoceremos. Yo tengo familia en Santiago y espero estar ahi en Diciembre para las fiestas y descorchar una botella con los fuegos artificiales.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

costa verde deberia estar mas verde


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

pero que lugar tan precioso!!!!, el Larcomar está sobre esos acantilados (cerca del marriott no??) QUE VISTA DEBE TENER EL CENTRO LARCOMAR!!. de verdad que felicito a los peruanos por la armonía de su ciudad. saludos.


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

D_flandes said:


> pero que lugar tan precioso!!!!, el Larcomar está sobre esos acantilados (cerca del marriott no??) QUE VISTA DEBE TENER EL CENTRO LARCOMAR!!. de verdad que felicito a los peruanos por la armonía de su ciudad. saludos.



Bueno los acantilados en nuestro pais son cosa muy especial...!!!

Mucho de nosotros admiramos la geografia de otros paises no nos damos cuenta de tanta belleza natural que tenemos en nuestro pais y lo tenemos a un paso, la vemos todo los dias que ya ni cuenta nos damos. 

Los acantilado en el peru forma parte natural en toda la costa Peruana....desde el norte del Peru hasta el sur....es una cosa maravillosa... La mayorias de los balnearios peruanos se encuentra enclavados en estos acantilados, muchas de nuestras ciudades de diferentes departamentos tambien miran hacia el mar sobre estos acantilados....poco tiempo faltara para que se desarrollen y den una vista presiosa y unica a nuestro pais.

Larco mar se encuentra en los acantilados de Miraflores se ve una vista al mar muy especial. 

Voy a buscar algunas fotos de otros foristas donde se aprecia Larcomar mirando al mar....

Saludos desde Peru.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowwwwww preciosooooo


----------



## kamilo rxn (Mar 12, 2006)

uy son obras arquitectonicas de la naturaleza k buenas fotos todo bien muy bonitas mis respetos para lima y sus acatilados saludos hermanos pereuanos desde colombia todo bien:master::master::master::master::master::eek2::eek2::eek2: wowwwww


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

D_flandes said:


> pero que lugar tan precioso!!!!, el Larcomar está sobre esos acantilados (cerca del marriott no??) QUE VISTA DEBE TENER EL CENTRO LARCOMAR!!. de verdad que felicito a los peruanos por la armonía de su ciudad. saludos.



Aqui esta Larcomar sobre los acantilados de Miraflores...en esta foto Larcomar se ve como muy pequeno a simple vista...no lo es...lo cierto es es que esta hubicado en una zona muy hermoza...

Esta foto no ha sido tomada por mi, no me pertenece, es de otro forista no se cual es su nombre. Pido permiso para postearla.

Pero ahi esta...espero que les guste.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

que bello lugar... a Miraflores los boletos!!!!


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

kamilo rxn said:


> uy son obras arquitectonicas de la naturaleza k buenas fotos todo bien muy bonitas mis respetos para lima y sus acatilados saludos hermanos pereuanos desde colombia todo bien:master::master::master::master::master::eek2::eek2::eek2: wowwwww


Muchas gracias mi amigo....aqui les traigo algunas fotos de los acantilados de Barranco....la quebrada del puentes de los suspiros en un maravilloso atardecer aquellos que solo se pueden ver desde los acantilados de Barranco...



















Playas del Sur....Balneario en los Acantilados de Santa Maria del Mar....


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Lima es espectacular y única con sus acantilados, buenas tus fotos Ejsabad kay: la acertaste, dejo estas fotos pa colaborar con el thread  

Desde la parte de Santa Cruz:

























































































































































PARQUE LAS LINEAS DE NAZCA SOBRE EL ACANTILADO DE NOCHE


















DESDE CHORRILLOS


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Uyyy Claudio... ese tema del maremoto no se toca en LIma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajaja... Siempre es un riesgo.
> 
> A ti te gusta Lima y a mi me gusta Temuco, seguro algùn día conoceremos. Yo tengo familia en Santiago y espero estar ahi en Diciembre para las fiestas y descorchar una botella con los fuegos artificiales.


jajaja disculpa pero como es un temita actual :dunno:, si hasta salió en la National Geographic la destrucción virtual de Valparaiso, lo que ha creado polémica.

Mira, en relidad solo he pisado suelo limeño pero de pasadita en el Aeropuerto, y la he mirado del aire, pero con niebla, nunca me imaginé que es una ciudad preciosa, (perdona mi ignorancia), obviamente que su historia es de excelencia y me atreveria a decir que es la capital cultural de América del Sur sin conocerla.

Bueno, en todo caso siempre está la posibilidad de conocer nuestras respectivas ciudades, yo valoro mucho el enclave natural, la historia, y las construcciones antiguas o coloniales de las ciudades o pueblos que me imagino deben de ser cientos en tu bella ciudad.

Saludos


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

:eek2: No sabia que eran naturales, yo creia que eran "recortes" de cuando se hizo la autopista de abajo...


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*está muy bueno el thread...*

las fotos están buenisimas , merece estar en internacional.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las últimas nocturnas buenísimas.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Para mi esta es la mejor foto de la costa verde y eso que la foto es antigua, notese la definicion que esta tomando esa zona aparte los acantilados le dan un PLUS sensacional, imaginense como ha de estar ahora con los nuevos proyectos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bonitas fotos, cuantas cosas buenas hay q ver, conocer y recorrer en Lima..............


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

pacolam said:


> :applause:
> 
> ésta imagen es de Dodyperú


 wow esta que buena foto como a cambiado alguien sabe cuando se inaguro la pista que va abajo del acantilado


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> Para mi esta es la mejor foto de la costa verde y eso que la foto es antigua, notese la definicion que esta tomando esa zona aparte los acantilados le dan un PLUS sensacional, imaginense como ha de estar ahora con los nuevos proyectos.


Así es RAFO, esa foto se ve alucinante.


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Lo que hay encima de esos acantilados.*

Siguiendo con la Ciudad de Miraflores 





















































































































































































Aqui esta la escuela internacional de parapento....son unicos pues vuelan desde las cimas de los acantilados atravez de todo el litoral miraflorino. Tambien dan clases a turistas...


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

En algunas partes se parece a Vina del Mar., ya que Chile tiene la cordillera de la costa y la vista desde arriba se ve espectacular, creo que no hay nada mas lindo que mirar el paisaje desde arriba le da otra dimension a las cosas.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

hermoso miraflores. viva el riego!!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

buenazas tus fotos ejsabad!! excelentes tus tomas kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

ejsabad te pasaste ah, re mostra las fotos de Lima limòn

Esa zona es en especial un sueño en arquitectura de altura, los depas son alucinantes, cuanto cuesta el metro cuadrado ahí Lùcuma?????

Alucinante mil veces alucinante


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> ejsabad te pasaste ah, re mostra las fotos de Lima limòn
> 
> Esa zona es en especial un sueño en arquitectura de altura, los depas son alucinantes, cuanto cuesta el metro cuadrado ahí Lùcuma?????
> 
> Alucinante mil veces alucinante


maso entre US$1.000 a $1.200 aprox:yes:


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

WWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW QUE IMPRESIONADO HE QUEDADO!!! tengo dos amigos que han ido a lima y me dicen que esos (los acantilados) son de lo más bacanos!!! pero ahora con estas fotos he quedado maravillado!!! relamente muy bacano!!! excelente... y chevere los edificios y las calles que pasan frente son super bien hechas... bien bonitas pa' qué!! si bien la belleza de lima no se encuentra pa' arriba (edificios)... es porque los tienen abajo con sus acantilados... ^^ :eek2: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

Saludos desde Barranquilla / Colombia!! kay:


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Como me gustaria sentarme en la orilla de esos acantilados y ver toda la maravilla que los rodea....y de como la linea arquitectónica se mimetiza con esas alturas ......espero en un futuro no muy lejano poder conocerlos

saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Respondiendo a una pregunta que hizo el o la forista Eden, sobre cuando empezó la construcción de la pista que va por debajo de los acantilados, pues Yo creo que empezarón en los años sesentas del siglo pasado, pero se ha ido anchando y mejorandola por que en realidad es esencial para la ciudad, creo que los planes son de que valla desde el distrito de La Perla en El Callao hasta Chorrillos y me imaguino, que estará totalmente lista antes del 2010. Siempre hay un problema con derrumbes y deslizamientos especialmente en la parte que corresponde a San Miguel y Magdalena, o sea que hay un problema tecnico que tiene mucho que ver con sembrar algún tipo de plantas que sostengan la tierra y/o mallas que prevenga que eso suceda, algo parecido sucede por aqui entre Santa Monica y Malibu, sobretodo en la epoca de lluvias. Aqui un link, bastante interesante sobre este tema, creo que alguién lo posteo antes, pero no estoy seguro: http://www.apcvperu.com.pe/main.html.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

EJSABAD said:


> Extraordinarias tus fotos tambien Lucuma, admiro mucho tu trabajo se merece un reconocimiento muy especial. Te agradesco infinitamente tu aporte con tus fotos de increible angulo me alegra mucho asi podemos exponer y dar a conocer al mundo entero lo maravilloso que es el Peru...


Sin duda, el paisaje formado por los acantilados y los edificios, es extraordinario, el mejor de Lima, al menos personalmente el que mas me agrada... me pueden decir como se llega a ese parque de las lineas de nazca, y desde donde se obtiene ese vista nocturna??


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

> esoal said:
> 
> 
> > wow esta que buena foto como a cambiado alguien sabe cuando se inaguro la pista que va abajo del acantilado



Me parece que el Circuito de Playas de la Costa Verde data de 1967 más o menos, gran parte de la tierra que se usó para ganarle espacio al mar salió de la construcción del Zanjón, la obra se ejecuto por el Alcalde Chachi Dibós.

saludos


----------

